# Rute und Rolle???



## spuki666 (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nein ich bin kein Fliegenfischer aber ich versuche mir derzeit Mühsam ein paar Infos zusammen zu stellen aus verschiedenen Gründen. Aber beim Fliegenfischen gestaltet es sich recht schwer. Die Beiträge sind alle etwas älter. Deshalb möchte ich mal so in die Runde der Fliegenfischer die Frage nach Ausrüstung werfen. Allerdings erst mal nicht Schnur oder Vorfach sondern angefangen an der Basis.
Welche Rute und Rolle würdet ihr empfehlen? Womit habt ihr vielleicht schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?

Natürlich weiss ich, dass die Länge der Rute auf das Gewässer ankommt und auf den Zielfisch. Ich bin so weit, dass ich sagen kann die Rute sollte 2,7m sein und AFTMA 5/6. Aber dann verliessen sie ihn.

Vielleicht mag ja der ein oder andere sein Equip posten

Grüssle
spuki666


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo, 

wenn du dich an die renommierten Namen unter den Ruten- und Rollenherstellern (z.b. Vision, Greys etc.) hältst kannst du grundsätzlich (auch im günstigeren Preissegment) nichts falsch machen. Ramsch wird da nicht verkauft. 

Zu teuer würd ich am Anfang nicht einsteigen, weil mit zunehmendem Können und zunehmender Erfahrung wirst du vielleicht irgendwann eine ganz spezielle Rutenvorstellung haben und eh noch ne andre kaufen. 

Von Vorteil wäre es aber in jedem Fall wenn du vorher schon ein wenig Werfen kannst (Wurfkurs? mit Freunden üben?) und dann auch mal ein paar verschiedene Ruten in die Hand nimmst; dann kannst du schon erste Unterschiede feststellen, was dir liegt und was nicht. Du solltest auch wissen ob deine Rute eher schnell oder zb mittelschnell sein sollte... Bei vielen Händlern, aber auch bei Messen kannst du Ruten vor dem Kauf Probewerfen.

Auch musst du wissen dass sich die AFTMA Klasse weniger nach der Fischgröße, sondern nach der zu werfenden Ködergröße/art richtet. Standard für den Anfang ist ne 5er, da kannst du Fliegen, Nymphen und leichte Streamer werfen... Aber darüber hast du dich ja anscheinend schon informiert... Aber nimm doch lieber ne reine 5er, findest am Markt mehr Auswahl und kannst sie später mit ner reinen 5er Schnur bestücken, und musst nicht ständig zwischen 5er und 6er Schnüren überlegen...

Konkrete Rutentipps gebe ich jetzt keinen (vielleicht jemand anderer?) , hängt von deiner Preisvorstellung ab. Ein Tipp noch: an der Rolle kannst du bei der leichten Fischerei auf Forelle und Co etwas sparen, sie dient überwiegend als Schnurbehälter, drillen wirst du weitgehend über die Hand... 

Viele Grüße, 
Simon

PS: an welchen Gewässern wirst du denn fischen (Bach, Fluss, See?)


----------



## Flyfisher1 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Das Thema ist so vielschichtig und so umfangreich, dass man hier nicht alles, auf einmal, aufführen kann. Vieles wurde hier auch schon beantwortet, muss man halt ein bisschen suchen. Nur wenn man nicht weiß wonach man suchen soll, ist es zugegebenermaßen, etwas schwierig und langwierig.
Eine Zusammenfassung und Tips habe ich in meinem privaten Blog niedergeschrieben, den kannst du vielleicht mal suchen.


----------



## spuki666 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Also Wurfübungen, Kurs, etc. das ist schon klar... und das es bei Aftma auf den Köder ankommt auch. (Hab da son paar schlaue Bücher gelesen, mit Seiten aus Papier und so) Mir ging es auch nicht so um das drum rum... 
"renomierte Namen" ist ja eine nette Bezeichnung aber genau da fängt es an... Es gibt x-tausend Rutenhersteller aber welche genau haben sich auf Fliegenruten spezialisiert, denn wenn man im Katalog guckt, preist ja jeder Hersteller seine Sachen als das non plus Ultra an. 
Was meine Preisvorstellung angeht, ich habe keine bzw. würde sie hier auch nicht posten, denn wenn man mal die Posts so durchgeht und sagt "günstig" dann gibts immer wieder Schlaumeier die ankommen, "wer günstig kauft, kauft zwei mal", "günstiger geht nicht" und raten zu einer 500€ Rute... also das ist subjektiv... 

"Das Thema ist so vielschichtig und so umfangreich" -> na klar ist es das, deshalb hab ich meine Frage ja eingegrenzt... Ruten- und Rollen-Empfehlungen für eine 2,7m lange Rute für Aftma 5 (oder 6)... ich glaube mittelschnell *kopfratznachschau* ach und zwar nicht ich fischen aber es wäre primär ein Fluss, 3-8m breit, mit wechselnder Störmung (wirklich von recht ruhig bis recht starker Störmung), guter Forellenbestand.


----------



## dirk80 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo,

es ist nicht so einfach Deine Frage zu beantworten...in ein/zwei Jahren wird Dir das ganz sicher bewusst sein. Die Geschmäcker sind halt zu verschieden.

Wie die Vorredner bereits angedeutet haben, ist die Rolle eher zweitrangig. Wichtiger ist, dass Rute und Flugschnur gut zusammenpassen. Und da Du auf einer konkreten Empfehlung beharrst:

Aus meiner Sicht ist z.B. eine Guideline LPXE #5 9ft mit einer Guideline 4Cast #5 eine prima Kombination, die Deine Anforderungen sicherlich abdecken wird. Die Aktion der Rute wird vom Hersteller mit 'fast' beschrieben - ich persönlich mag das so.

Viele Grüße


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo, 

was deine Fragen zu Markenfirmen allgemein betrifft: Ich würde schauen dass ich bei Firmen kaufe die bekanntermaßen einen deutlichen Schwerpunkt auf Fliegenfischen setzen, und nicht bei Firmen, die in erster Linie andere Angelarten bedienen und "nebenbei" noch Fliegenruten produzieren.

Eine unvollständige Aufzählung aus dem Kopf heraus, von Firmen bei denen du wohl keinen großen Fehler machen kannst: Guideline (siehe oben), Vision, Scierra, Loop, Redington, TFO, Loomis, Hardy, Greys, Snowbee, RST, Echo, Airflo, Winston, Sage... etc... Wenn du nach Fliegenfischer-Online-Shops googelst wirst du auch immer wieder auf diese Namen stoßen.. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Mein Equipment zu posten, wie von dir angefragt würde dich nicht weiter bringen: werfe eine 5er 7ft Gespließte, die ein befreundeter Rutenbauer nach meinen Wünschen gebaut hat mit einer DT Seidenschnur


----------



## spuki666 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

@dirk80: es geht nicht um eine "konkrete Empfehlung" sondern ehr um benennung von Vorschlägen, die man schon ausgetestet hat und die was taugen. Was das Fliegenfischen betrifft findet man nur immer die Aussage bezüglich Hersteller.
@GoFlyFishing: Danke für die benamselung einiger Hersteller. Scheint also wohl wirklich so zu sein, dass man dann bei den Herstellern nehmen kann was man will und gut bedient ist, wenn man ungefähr die restlichen Rahmenbedingungen weiss. 

Natürlich hab ich nicht vor, meinem Kumpel die Firmen jetzt vor die Nase zu knallen und zu sagen, hier da kannst was gescheits kaufen, aber son kleiner Hinweis kann ja nicht schaden. :m


----------



## Flyfisher1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Es wird oft die Meinung vertreten, dass renomiertes Gerät von namhaften Herstellern, das Non Plus Ultra sei. Das trifft zwar auch zu, aber auch wiederum nicht. Für Jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung, sprich Erfahrung und Kenntnis der Materie hat, trifft das unbedingt zu. Aber.... dafür zahlt er auch entsprechend mehr, ist aber auf der sicheren Seite. Des Weiteren, wie schon erwähnt, ändern sich der Wurfstil und die Vorlieben, mit der Erfahrung des Fliegenfischers. Bei mir lief dieser Wandel über mehrere Jahre und Jahrzehnte. Angefangen hat es vor ca. 40 Jahren mit einer Glasfaser Teleskoprute von 2,70 m und Schnurklasse 9. Die verkaufte mir der Händler damals, weil er keine andere Rute da hatte. Über die Jahre wurden meine Ruten, immer kürzer und leichter. Eine Zeit lang wurden kurze Ruten propagiert, Gebethsroiter- Wurfstil bedingt. Jetzt werden wieder längere Ruten gefischt, weil man einsehen musste, dass diese einfach universeller einsetzbar sind. z.Z. ist meine Lieblingsrute, die 
Kogha Titanfly 2,55m # 2-3 Askari ( 37,95 € Aktionspreis ) 
Testbericht ist auf meinem Blog. (obwohl ich 3 Sage Ruten besitze)

 Im Frühjahr und bei hohem Wasserstand, fische ich eine Martin Traveler der Klasse 7.
Was ich damit sagen will, ist, dass die Klasse vom Wasserstand abhängt und der Ködergröße. Dann bleibt da noch das weite Feld, des peröhnlichen Geschmacks. Des Weiteren gibt es Gurus, die eine bestimmte Marke bevorzugen und Jene, die glauben, was Nichts kostet, taugt auch Nichts.
Aber gerade Diese Leute sind die Lieblinge der Gerätehändler. Dass es auch preiswert geht, habe ich bei vielen Modellen auf dem Markt, erkennen und messen können. Es gibt preiswerte Ruten, die annähernd genau das können, was die Hochpreisigen auch können. Viele vergessen, dass ihre Fähigkeiten überhaupt nicht ausreichend sind, um die Möglichkeiten des teureren Gerätes ausnutzen zu können. Seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten Fische werden im Bereich von 6 - 15 Meter, gefangen. Auf 25 Meter ist ein Anschlag schon schwieriger zu setzen.
Ich habe gerade eine Fliegenschnur aus China getestet, die für sage und schreibe, 9,90 inklusive Versand und Einschreibegebühr, direkt aus China geliefert wurde. Da fragt man sich, warum sollte ein Anfänger um die 80,- Euro für eine Schnur bezahlen und was verdient der Handel bei den Preisen so eigentlich? Die geteste Schnur erfüllte alle Bedingungen, die für leichtes und weites Werfen erforderlich sind. Einzig die Lebensdauer muss noch festgestellt werden. Andererseits habe ich auch schon " Billigschnüre   getestet, die überhaupt nicht zu gebrauchen waren. Es ist also Erfahrung erforderlich. Wenn man Werfen kann, stellt man sofort fest, ob eine Schnur  " zieht ". Ich hoffe ich habe das Problem einigermaßen gut beschrieben. Sicher ist, dass Nichts sicher ist.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo Flyfisher, 

da gebe ich dir ganz recht. Falls dass anders rübergekommen sein sollte: ich bin sicherlich kein Markenfetischist. Genau deswegen habe ich mich ja auch entschieden eine Gespließte von Hand aufbauen zu lassen. Ich weiß auch, dass die Hersteller bei Kohlefaser-Ruten eine enorme Gewinnspanne haben, gemessen am Herstellungspreis und das ganze manchmal Phantasie-Dimensionen annimmt. Zudem gibts nicht - anders als suggeriert - alle 2 Jahre eine neue Material- und Taper-Innovation. Da wird oftmals das immergleiche in leichten Abwandlungen als sagenhafte Neuerung rausgeworfen... Deswegen, wie gesagt, meine persönliche Entscheidung für die Rutenbauer-Handwerkskunst und eine Rute "nach Maß"... 

Allerdings, wenn man nicht das Wissen, wie z.b. wahrscheinlich du, hat, sondern Anfänger ist, kann man mit namenlosen Herstellern von Ruten schon oft auch so schlechte Erfahrungen machen, dass einem tatsächlich schon von vorneherein die Freude am Fliegenfischen genommen wird. Auch trainiert man sich auf wirklich schlechtem Gerät oft große Wurffehler an, d.h. einen schlechten Stil. Und ein Anfänger kann anders als du natürlich nicht wirklich beurteilen was eine gute oder schlechte Rute ist..
Deswegen mein Vorschlag: am Anfang ne günstige Markenrute, ganz große Fehler macht man damit nie. 
(Ich hab daher dem Threadersteller auch ne PN geschickt wo es derzeit bestimmte  Markenruten um bis 40% reduziert im Sonderangebot gibt. Ein Hinweis von dem ich persönlich nichts habe, aber den ich für wichtig halte, eben weil ich weiß, dass die Gewinnspanne der Rutenbauer oft astronomisch ist... und das gute Ruten nicht unbedingt sauteuer sein müssen....)

Viele Grüße! 
Simon

PS: Zu deiner Schnurgeschichte. Das geht mir auch ähnlich. Ich weiß z.b. dass ein Hersteller aus England Schnüre macht die qualitativ mit jeder 70Eu Schnur mithalten können, aber sie für unter 30eu inkl. Versand verkauft. Den geringen Preis schafft er durch Direktverkauf, er umgeht die Händler und vertreibt online. (Der Name des Herstellers beginnt mit B und endet mit o.... So ich denke das ist noch keine Werbung, sondern darf ja auch mal gesagt werden.)


----------



## Flyfisher1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Ja es ist wohl genau wie du sagst, es wird viel gemauschelt. Klar müssen unsere Gerätehändler leben, sollen sie ja auch. Wo sollten sonst die Wurmbader, Plastik - und Eisen  - Schmeißer, Posenkieker und wie sie alle heißen, Ihre Köder her bekommen. Ich bin für Leben und Leben, lassen.
Wenn das Preis - Leistungs- Verhältnis stimmt, ist da ja auch Nichts ein zu wenden. Nur oft tut es das leider bei Weitem nicht mehr.
Eine Gespließte, ist echte Handwerkskunst und da gehen schon mal 50 Stunden und mehr, an Handarbeit, für drauf. Von den ersten Fehlkonstruktionen, in der Lernzeit, mal garnicht zu reden. Zwei meiner Angelkollegen, waren Gespliestenbauer, in Eingenstudium. Ich weiß also was es heißt, eine gute Gespliesste zu bauen. Günter H. der ja auch proffessionell, also für den Verkauf baut, ist mir ebenfalls gut bekannt.
Meine erste Gespließte war von Günther Schinn. Dann habe ich noch zwei von Hardy, eine Namenlose, die ich aus mehren Teilen verschiedener Ruten aufbauete und noch einen Farlow Blank hier liegen, der aufgebaut werden müsste. Farlow ist wohl heute nicht mehr zu bekommen, also eine Rarität. Deswegen habe ich sie wohl noch nicht aufgebaut. Ein anderer Grund ist, dass in meinem Hausgewässer, mit der Trockenfliege, schlecht gefangen wird und das Nymphenfischen, meine favorisierte Art der Fischerei ist. Fressen die Fische doch 90% ihrer Nahrung unter Wasser.
So fristen meine Gespliesten ein Schattendasein in meinem Rutenschrank.
Von wegen Werbung, musste ich hier auch schon einen Rüffel einstecken.
Weil ich wohl zu oft auf meine Webseite verwiesen habe. Obwohl ich ja gar kein Händler bin und auch sonst keine Waren anbiete, ist mir das unverständlich, macht Rosi doch unscheniert Werbung für ihren Bindeshop oder wie das Ding heißt. Den Testbericht von der Fliegenschnur habe ich deshalb hier nicht eingestellt. Schließlich müsste ich ja zumindest auf die Bezugsquelle hin weisen um das Teil aus China irgendwie zu zu ordnen.
Bevor ich mir hier wieder eine Verwarnung einhandele, lasse ich das lieber.


----------



## Esox60 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Da ich  momentan ähnliche Ambitionen wie der TE habe, finde ich diesen Thread sehr interessant.

Ein fettes Dankeschön möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal loswerden, an Flyfisher und GoFlyFishing.
Dafür das sie mal so bißchen die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen haben, wo man sonst immer auf eine Mauer des Schweigens stößt.

Flyfishers Empfehlung hab ich gleich aufgenommen, und bei Askari versucht ne Titanfly # 4-5 zu ergattern, aber leider wurden die Abverkauft für 26,90€ und ich habe leider keine mehr bekommen.:c
Jetzt bleibt mir wohl nichts weiter übrig, als zu warten bis sich wieder mal jemand traut, preiswertes aber brauchbares Gerät zu empfehlen.


----------



## Kunde (24. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

ich habe meine ersten schritte im fliegenfischen mit ner exori black elite in # 4/5 8ft. gemacht und bin heute noch von der rute überzeugt. 
allerdings fische ich an einem sehr kleinen bewachsenen gewässer wo es mehr auf präzision ankommt als auf weite.

in der fisch&fang gab es vor ca. 2-3 jahren mal eine kleine serie über den einstieg ins fliegenfischen, was ich damals als sehr hilfreich empfunden habe, vielleicht findest du sie mit ein bisschen googlen...

Gruß Kunde


----------



## Thomas E. (25. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo allerseits,

man kann es auch komplizierter machen, als es ist..warum auch immer.

Ich empfehle Beginnern gern u.a.das "SAGE Approach Outfit."
Sehr gute Qualität und perfekt abgestimmt !

Manche sehr günstige Marken, die hier genannt wurden, sind mit minderwertigen Anbauteilen ausgestattet (Rollenhalter, Kork, Ringe...)
und sind allgemein schlecht verarbeitet.

Bei Guideline kauft man fast immer eine Klasse schwerer, als man eigentlich will, d.h. eine 5er Rute (und Schnur) ist fast 6 !
Das sagt auch niemand..ansonsten ok.

Gut, wenn man einen erfahrenen Fischer zur Seite hat, sonst ein wirklich seriöser Fachhandel.


----------



## oberfranke (25. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Naja 
ich würde mal sagen es kommt auch darauf an wo, wie und auf was du angelns willst. 
Ich habe ne gesplieste aus England (Flohmarkt 20,--DM) ist ne 5er. etwa 2,40 lang 
Ne Kohlefaser 6-7  gefühlt fast 8 dürfte so 3,20m lang sein  
und ne dreiteilige Wanderrute 5-6 etwa auch  2,40m lang sein.
Die von der Insel nehme ich für die Aufseß breite 3-5 Meter - meist Trockenfliege. 
Die Wanderrute für die Wiesent Breite bis 15 Meter Trocken/Nass/ Nymphe

Die Kohlefaser Wiesent  Nymphe oder Streamer.  Auch mal im Main auf Hecht Streamern muss sie herhalten. 

Überleg dir Wo, Was, Wie du angeln möchtest.
Geh mal in ein Fachgeschäft für Fliegenfischer und nehme mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand lass dich beraten. Ist jetzt zwar nicht fair- aber pass auf die verlangen oftmals wirklich astronomische Preise. Besser ist da ein "normaler" Händler der selber mit der Fliege fischt. 
Gutes muss nicht teuer sein.  Meine Wanderrute ist ein uraltes "Erbstück" damit habe ich am Anfang wirklich alles gefischt.
Wurftechnik- Fliegenbinden usw habe ich mir über einigen Jahren hinweg selbst beigebracht. Viel üben- viel abschauen.


----------



## buzzman (25. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Ich hatte das Glück und konnte noch eine Kogha Titan fly 4-5 bei Askari kriegen. Dazu noch die 5er Schnur für 12 Euro. Aufgespult auf eine b.richi Rolle und heut ausprobiert. Lässt sich sehr gut werfen, war sehr überrascht. Für mich als Anfänger eine gute Kombination.


----------



## Esox60 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Anfangen werde ich wohl wie die meisten, mit ner 5# 270cm Rute, am Forellenlastigen Vereinsweiher.
Später soll nach etwas mehr Wurftraining auch der 2m Forellenbach dazukommen.
Im Mai wird ein erfahrener FF für die Jugend und die Jugendleiter (u.a.mich), einen Werferkurs geben und bis dahin will ich meine eigene Rute haben.

Wie immer- sie soll brauchbar und als Übungsgerät günstig sein.
Wenn ich später weiß was ich wirklich will,und was zu mir passt, kann ich mir einen qualitätsbewußten, finalen Kauf sehr gut vorstellen.

Aber bis dahin werde ich keine Sage Ruten durch die überhängenden Äste , und keine 70,00€ Schnur über Maulwurfshügel ziehen.
@ Thomas E. Vielen Dank für Deine Empfehlung, aber 449,00€ !!!!! für Einsteigergerät......


----------



## Thomas E. (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Hallo Frank,

wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist, ob FF überhaupt etwas für Dich ist, nehme doch ein paar Stunden bei einem Trainer/Lehrer.

Da wird Gerät zu Verfügung gestellt...
(auch ein Verein sollte das eigentlich leisten)

Ich stelle grundsätzlich mehrere Ruten mit unterschiedlicher (!) Aktion und verschiedene Schnüre bereit !

Das von mir oben empfohlene Set ist viel mehr als "Einsteigergerät",
mit Garantie und brauchbar für die nächsten 20- 30 Jahre.
Nur die Schnur muß man ja mal erneuern.


----------



## Esox60 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Ok. Super. Genau sowas wollte ich wissen. Danke dafür.#6
Ich werde es jetzt angehen, und dann berichten was es geworden ist.

Es juckt nämlich schon gewaltig im Wurfarm.


----------



## Esox60 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Super Tipp. Vielen Dank.

Ich bin am Samstag bei meinem Lieblingshändler.
Ein exzellenter Fliegenfischer mit richtig Ahnung.
Das Problem ist nur, der hat Ruten zwischen 600,00€ und 3000,00 € im Laden stehen.#d
Ich komme mir da immer etwas deplatziert vor.

Aber vieleicht hat er ja was für mich im Keller stehen.

Ansonsten gibts ne Sheakespeare aus dem Netz.


----------



## Thomas E. (28. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Wenn man eine PVC- Schnur mit Dacronseele sehr dehnt, macht man sie kaputt, das wissen die wenigsten. 

Frank,

nenne mir doch mal Einhand- Fliegenruten für 3000 Euro, 
kenne ich garnicht.


----------



## Thomas E. (28. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Ja, ich brauche das nie, weil meine Rollen einen großen Kern haben und bei den Schnüren wähle ich gezielt, denn zu weich kann eine Schnur in unseren Breiten garnicht sein.

Aber vielleicht hilft Dein Rat einigen...


----------



## Esox60 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Wenn man eine PVC- Schnur mit Dacronseele sehr dehnt, macht man sie kaputt, das wissen die wenigsten.
> 
> Frank,
> 
> ...



Hi. 
Guggst Du hier:

http://flyshop-angelspezi-zwickau.de/shop/category_RUTEN/Ruten.html?sessid=yJpECyFpZfWK9B6vi6I3Mi2NQLEMJhDyPMT2G5k5h9wnwIoKld0syPtuXuLeB0QI&shop_param=cid%3D%26

Ich war am Samstag dort, habe mich umgeschaut und diese Rute dann doch nicht gekauft. 

Aber zum Geburtstag gabs ein paar Gutscheine, und so hab ich den Shop mit folgender Beute verlassen.
Shakespeare Odyssey 2.55 5-6#
Shakespeare Mustang 2645.000 6-7#
Hardy Match Flyline WF 6 F zweifarbig
Buch >Das ist Fliegenfischen< von Hans Eiber
div. Vorfächer 
Ein kleines handverlesenes Sortiment Fliegen und Nymphen


----------



## Esox60 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*

Ja, ist außen Plastik . Innen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich mir alles komplett habe zusammenbauen und aufspulen lassen.

Ich habe leider noch keinen Knopf gefunden, wo man die Knarre ausschalten kann. Das nervt.


----------



## Bungo (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Guggst Du hier:
> 
> http://flyshop-angelspezi-zwickau.de/shop/category_RUTEN/Ruten.html?sessid=yJpECyFpZfWK9B6vi6I3Mi2NQLEMJhDyPMT2G5k5h9wnwIoKld0syPtuXuLeB0QI&shop_param=cid%3D%26
> ...




Also wer sich ne Gladstone Gespließte zum Einstieg kaufen kann, der brauch sich über Geld keine Gedanken mehr zu machen 

Kleiner Tipp, lass das Buch mich und les etwas im Internet. Nimm das Geld was du sparst, leg etwas drauf und kauf die eine GR50 9' #5 oder GR50 9' # 6. 
Die GR50 ist eine wirklick geniale Einsteigerrute, sie verzeiht Wurffehler und ist deshalb gerade für Anfänger gut geeignet.
Und die bekommst du auch bei deinem Händler, denn wenn er Hardy Specialist Händler ist, kann er auch deine Greys Rute mitbestellen.
Eine vernüftige und zuverlässige Rolle wäre z.B. die GX300.


Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Esox60 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rute und Rolle???*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Hi.
> Guggst Du hier:
> 
> http://flyshop-angelspezi-zwickau.de/shop/category_RUTEN/Ruten.html?sessid=yJpECyFpZfWK9B6vi6I3Mi2NQLEMJhDyPMT2G5k5h9wnwIoKld0syPtuXuLeB0QI&shop_param=cid%3D%26
> ...




@ Bungo
Danke für den Tipp, aber zu spät. #c


----------

